# Steam table accessories



## Mindgames002 (Nov 3, 2020)

I am just asking for info... I have a steam table in a restaurant the is spec'd to have a 5000 w 208v single phase immersion element... would like to know what it would take to add an on/off switch inside the base/cabinet of the unit? There are 2 separate elements on individual analog/turn dial temp control boxes. Would also like to know if I could change the temp controller to a digital controller? Most digital controls I have researched do not have an on/off function. Rando etc 111000 supplies what I found that is the best match for steam table controls. Any knowledge would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

What electrical profession are you in? Fill out your profile..


----------



## Mindgames002 (Nov 3, 2020)

The info from one of two elements.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Mindgames002 said:


> The info from one of two elements.


Fill out your profile. If you're not an electrical professional- look for a DIY site.


----------



## Mindgames002 (Nov 3, 2020)

The_Modifier said:


> What electrical profession are you in? Fill out your profile..


Learning to gain basic knowledge for future education in electrical fields. Independent contractor. "Handyman". I have a professional electrician hired for installation.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Mindgames002 said:


> Learning to gain basic knowledge for future education in electrical fields. Independent contractor. "Handyman". I have a professional electrician hired for installation.


Then they should know the answer. This is a site- as stated in your user sign up agreement, is for ELECTRICAL PROFESSIONALS ONLY. (I made it a bit bigger so you didn't miss it this time. 
Due to locations and members being around the world- and liability reasons I am sure you now understand.


----------



## Mindgames002 (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for your time. Apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register


----------

